# Чем заменить терафлекс?



## RomanTsnk (30 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! Месяца 4 назад был в невропатолога и делал МРТ. Заключение врача, грыжа межпозвоночных дисков. Заключение врача прикрепил. 





Сейчас я ощущаю некий дискомфорт в области позвоночника. Острых болей нет, но хотелось бы укрепить немного межпозвоночные диски. Для этого, я полагаю, не мешало бы пропить терафлекс. Назначенную врачом дозу я пропил только на половину. Но я сейчас за границей, в Таиланде, и буду тут ещё долго, а терафлекс тут не продаётся. Какое бы вы посоветовали международное лекарство, как замену терафлексу и дозу? Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2014)

Килограмм холодца в день!


----------



## линуксоид (30 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Килограмм холодца в день!


)))))))))))))))))))))с хреном и кревеДками (раз в Тайланде)
Доктор ,я по простому (с Вашего разрешения) переведу человеку то что Вы сказали ,а то люди не в курсе юмора (возможно):

Терафлекс Вам сейчас поможет как зайцу стоп сигнал .
Пы Сы не занимайтесь самолечением .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2014)

О!
Килограмм заливного, из креветок!


----------



## линуксоид (30 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> О!
> Килограмм заливного, из креветок!


не смешите меня на ночь ,Завтра  работа ,сегодня не высплюсь)))))))))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2014)

Доктор, поверьте, эффект будет.
Посмотрите какие они все худенькие, вот и болит меньше.
Едим заливное, худемм, те же диски становятся ОНОСИТЕЛЬНО крепкими по отношению к похудевшему телу.
Похудевшее тело проще заставить заниматься физическими упражнениями, в результате появляться мышцы которыми обеспечивается повседневная деятельность и формируется стереотип неиспользования пораженного места (там где грыжи).
Похудевшее и тренированное тело, заставляет мозги думать не о боли в спине, а о использовании этого тела для природных целей.
В результате:
- экономия денег
- отсутствие боли
- много детей.

Люся! Пожарь мне креветочек!


----------



## линуксоид (30 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, поверьте, эффект будет.
> Посмотрите какие они все худенькие, вот и болит меньше.
> Едим заливное, худемм, те же диски становятся ОНОСИТЕЛЬНО крепкими по отношению к похудевшему телу.
> Похудевшее тело проще заставить заниматься физическими упражнениями, в результате появляться мышцы которыми обеспечивается повседневная деятельность и формируется стереотип неиспользования пораженного места (там где грыжи).
> ...


Как всякий большой начальник ,Вы умеете манипулировать сознанием.Особый шарм  придает такой информации Ваш непререкаемый  авторитет.Вот и я повелся .Достал холодец из холодильника и начал есть в восхищении.Запишите себе еще одну победу в дуэли умов. .Сижу ем холодец и сам удивляюсь как на такое повелся)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2014)

Для коленочек вполне хорошо будет!
Рюмку и хрен, не забудьте!


----------



## merbay (30 Ноя 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> .Сижу ем холодец и сам удивляюсь как на такое повелся)))))))))))))))))))))))))


 Часа три назад, тоже этим баловалась...(с горчичкой..ммммммммммммм)


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2014)

тоже посмеялся от души))


----------



## RomanTsnk (30 Ноя 2014)

Аналоги холодца постараюсь поискать. А почему лекарства не помогут? Я думаю употребленного мной терафлекса не достаточно, почему бы не продолжить если диагноз известный и заключение тоже?

Вот аналоги терафлекса нашел:
Структум,
Дона,
Артроцельс,
Артра,
Кондронова,
Артрон.
Не знаю, есть ли они в местных аптеках...


----------



## линуксоид (30 Ноя 2014)

*gudkov ,помоему  это Ваш случай .  Только постарайтесь корректно.*


----------



## Tyuha (30 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, поверьте, эффект будет.
> Посмотрите какие они все худенькие, вот и болит меньше.
> Едим заливное, худемм, те же диски становятся ОНОСИТЕЛЬНО крепкими по отношению к похудевшему телу.
> Похудевшее тело проще заставить заниматься физическими упражнениями, в результате появляться мышцы которыми обеспечивается повседневная деятельность и формируется стереотип неиспользования пораженного места (там где грыжи).
> ...


Выбирайте доктор


----------



## La murr (1 Дек 2014)

RomanTsnk написал(а):


> Вот аналоги терафлекса нашел:
> Структум,
> Дона,
> Артроцельс,
> ...


Безусловно, если не всё, то многое, в своих аптеках Вы найдёте, Роман.
Суть в другом - а надо ли?


----------



## RomanTsnk (1 Дек 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Безусловно, если не всё, то многое, в своих аптеках Вы найдёте, Роман.
> Суть в другом - а надо ли?


Ну вот это и хотел спросить )


----------



## vzdribadyk (1 Дек 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Для коленочек вполне хорошо будет!
> Рюмку и хрен, не забудьте!


Федор Петрович, Вы помню когда то писали, что принимали Дону при болях в коленях, значит все же есть эффект, от хондропротекторов при повреждении крупных суставов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2014)

В литературе есть такие данные, но исследование не закончено. Ждем.


----------



## RomanTsnk (1 Дек 2014)

Я так понял лучше с лекарственных припаратов ничего не принимать?
А если появятся боли идти к местному доктору?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2014)

Правильное поведение.
ЛФК
Лечение если болит.


----------

